# Job Postings



## funkdefino (Feb 9, 2017)

Since I'm new here... what would be a good forum to post a job? Looking to hire someone for our team.

Best,
Funkdefino


----------



## josh88 (Feb 9, 2017)

Depends on the kind of company your "team" is. Offstagejobs.com is always a solid go to for theatre folk.


----------



## porkchop (Feb 9, 2017)

The CB classifieds are where those normally go.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 9, 2017)

porkchop said:


> The CB classifieds are where those normally go.



You need 15 posts to be able to post in that section.


----------



## porkchop (Feb 9, 2017)

techieman33 said:


> You need 15 posts to be able to post in that section.


I see, then I would recommend contacting @dvsDave


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 10, 2017)

funkdefino said:


> Since I'm new here... what would be a good forum to post a job? Looking to hire someone for our team.


Welcome to the booth, @funkdefino . Post your job listing here in this thread. A Mod will move it to the appropriate place.

Consider also the industry-specific job posting sites listed at the end of the Collab Article, _Getting a Job in the Industry_.


----------



## funkdefino (Feb 17, 2017)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome to the booth, @funkdefino . Post your job listing here in this thread. A Mod will move it to the appropriate place.
> 
> Consider also the industry-specific job posting sites listed at the end of the Collab Article, _Getting a Job in the Industry_.



Thank you! Here is a link to the job postings.

https://www.barbizon.com/systems_sales_-_south_florida.html

https://www.barbizon.com/Sales-Associate-Orlando-FL.html

You may mail me directly here: [email protected]


----------

